
EverCam - spking
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1116368506/evercam-the-wirefree-security-cam-with-365-day-bat
======
jepler
The power budget is impressive to impossible. They show 4 cells of unknown
specifications. Let's suppose they're 32650s, the largest listed at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes#List_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes#List_of_Li-
ion_sizes) so you get 4 x 3.7V x 6000mAh/year ~= 10milliwatt average power
consumption. (or 2.7mA @ 3.7V)

Curiously, in the only datasheet I found for the IMX323 sensor, sony hasn't
yet characterized the current or power requirements of the sensor -- but it's
a datasheet hosted by a third party so who knows.
[http://support.hkvstar.com/file/IMX323LQ-C.pdf](http://support.hkvstar.com/file/IMX323LQ-C.pdf)

